# New Chainsaw



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been fighting a short barred, under powered, P.O.S. chainsaw for years. I thought I was doing fine, until I joined this bunch of wood chewin' junkies. Today, I found myself at the checkout counter with one of these: Stihl Farm Boss MS 290 w/20" bar.
[attachment=3086]
Since fly fishing didn't break me, I might as well try something else...:fool:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new toy... Err... Uh... Tool! Every mesquite tree within 100 miles of Popcornfarte has been served notice today. Need me to send you some gas, bar oil, and flat rate boxes?:rofl2:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Congrats on the new toy... Err... Uh... Tool! Every mesquite tree within 100 miles of Popcornfarte has been served notice today. Need me to send you some gas, bar oil, and flat rate boxes?:rofl2:



Haha! It's funny you should say that about all the trees. Randy, they guy who took my money, said all the mesquites will be shakin' in their roots. Best part about it is, I get to run it here in a bit!


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive been thinking about buying a chainsaw. Let me know what you think of this one. Theres one on local Craigslist for $280, is that a little high for a used one ?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Ive been thinking about buying a chainsaw. Let me know what you think of this one. Theres one on local Craigslist for $280, is that a little high for a used one ?



Well, I cut a slab off of an elm stump just a little bit ago. I was impressed with the power. But, after running that P.O.S. I've had, a pissed off beaver would probably impress me.

I paid 3 and change for this one. I'd say $280 might be okay if it's in pretty good shape. Don't take my word for it though, I don't know diddly.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not owned that specific model but I have heard a lot of good things about it. I'm not a brand guy normally but i do tend to be drawn to the Husky (commercial line) of saws. Each brand seems to dominate or at least "have an edge" over other brands in each cc category. The 290 Farm Boss is a 56cc saw and the comparable Husqvarna model is a 455 Rancher 55cc saw. Neither saw is a professional line saw (but plenty good nonetheless). 

The Stihl is much preferred over the Husky in this cc category. However, my saw of choice in that cc range is my Dolmar PS 5100S. It's only a 50cc saw but develops the same HP as the Sthil 290. 

None of the saws mentioned are bad saws. I think you amde a great choice because parts for Stihl & Husky are everywhere, not so for my Dolmar, although I still have no problem findning them online. Local - forget about it.


----------



## EricJS (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice saw! I have a garage loaded with powertools & equipment, but nothing gives me that evil smile like firing up my chainsaw.

That Stihl will probably live longer than you. As long as you don't drop a tree on it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I have not owned that specific model but I have heard a lot of good things about it. I'm not a brand guy normally but i do tend to be drawn to the Husky (commercial line) of saws. Each brand seems to dominate or at least "have an edge" over other brands in each cc category. The 290 Farm Boss is a 56cc saw and the comparable Husqvarna model is a 455 Rancher 55cc saw. Neither saw is a professional line saw (but plenty good nonetheless).
> 
> The Stihl is much preferred over the Husky in this cc category. However, my saw of choice in that cc range is my Dolmar PS 5100S. It's only a 50cc saw but develops the same HP as the Sthil 290.
> 
> None of the saws mentioned are bad saws. I think you amde a great choice because parts for Stihl & Husky are everywhere, not so for my Dolmar, although I still have no problem findning them online. Local - forget about it.


Kevin, If I'm not mistaken makita saws are made by dolmar, you might be able to get parts for it at the home depot in the tool rental department. I know this because I was a tech at the HD in the rental department. I would look up the 2 saws online and see if the part numbers are simaler?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...
> Kevin, If I'm not mistaken makita saws are made by dolmar, you might be able to get parts for it at the home depot in the tool rental department. I know this because I was a tech at the HD in the rental department. I would look up the 2 saws online and see if the part numbers are simaler?



I wrote an extensive article some years ago about who makes who's chainsaws, and a brief history of chainsaw manufacturers. I thought I wrote it at WWT but couldn't find it. 

What I will say here is 4 or 5 year old info. Yes Dolmar, now Dolmar Sachs (unlkess that has changed) manufactures Makita chainsaw, but Makita owns Dolmar Sachs (unless that's changed - and origianlly named "Sachs-Dolmar" prior to that just "Dolmar"). So which came first the chicken or the egg? Did Makita contract Dolmar to make it's saws and then buy the comapny? Or did Makita buy Sachs-Dolmar and then use its newly acquired company to make its saws? 

BTW, did you know that Husqvarna is one of the oldest manufacturing concerns on the planet, and did you also know that a vacuum cleaner company bought the company in the mid-late 70s and still owns Husqvarna (unless that's changed)? 


:wacko1:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 17, 2012)

I cut the end off of an elm stump and processed a few small apricot blanks with it last night. The saw starts easy, runs good and cuts great. It's actually a joy to use. I love the power. Unlike my old saw, it feels like it's pulling itself through the wood, and I don't think that's solely a function of a good sharp chain. So far, I'd recommend getting one.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I cut the end off of an elm stump and processed a few small apricot blanks with it last night. The saw starts easy, runs good and cuts great. It's actually a joy to use. I love the power. Unlike my old saw, it feels like it's pulling itself through the wood, and I don't think that's solely a function of a good sharp chain. So far, I'd recommend getting one.



After you've run a few tanks of fuel through it take it to your small engine guy - particularly one with a Stihl franchise and let him retune it. read your manual it should tell you how many tanks. 


Keeping a sharp chain is about the most important thing you can do for the saw besides keeping the air filter clean etc. Also, every time you put on another chain, flip your bar over so that it wears evenly. Eventually you'll have to dress the bar. 

I hope you have chaps and a helmet and that you wear them every time. A helmet is important because you can actually get into situations where the bar kicks up and bites you. The handle lock is supposed to engage if your hand and arm position is correct but even it does it's going to hurt that noggin. 


.









.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 17, 2012)

O said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > I cut the end off of an elm stump and processed a few small apricot blanks with it last night. The saw starts easy, runs good and cuts great. It's actually a joy to use. I love the power. Unlike my old saw, it feels like it's pulling itself through the wood, and I don't think that's solely a function of a good sharp chain. So far, I'd recommend getting one.
> ...


Thanks for the info, Kevin. No I don't have any chaps. I need to get some.


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I have been fighting a short barred, under powered, P.O.S. chainsaw for years. I thought I was doing fine, until I joined this bunch of wood chewin' junkies. Today, I found myself at the checkout counter with one of these: Stihl Farm Boss MS 290 w/20" bar.
> 
> Since fly fishing didn't break me, I might as well try something else...:fool:



that is the exact chainsaw i own and love that thing. for the price you can't beat it. little tip, i didn't know about this when i bought it, contacted stihl and gave me a run through of that saw. i never had that thing wide open and come to find out, they are meant to run wide open, you can actually over time harm the engine by not doing that! just a thought


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 12, 2012)

I also just bought that saw after trying to cut crotch pieces for turning with my little 025 16inch bar. I still use the 025 about 80% of the time but when I need that 20 inch bar, well it makes the job much more enjoyable and a much neater cut.

We've got a good shop that I got it from. Figure if you don't know diamonds, know your jeweler.

Graybeard


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 29, 2012)

Enjoy your new toy...........the Farm Boss is great.  Mine is 35+ years old and it still purrs like a kitten. I second the earlier advice...........keep the chain sharp and the Farm Boss might just last forever..............Happy slicing and dicing


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I have been fighting a short barred, under powered, P.O.S. chainsaw for years. I thought I was doing fine, until I joined this bunch of wood chewin' junkies. Today, I found myself at the checkout counter with one of these: Stihl Farm Boss MS 290 w/20" bar.
> 
> Since fly fishing didn't break me, I might as well try something else...:fool:



:dash2: That is basically a cheaply made and overheavy POS, and antiquated as well - there are lots of better alternatives out there! :lolol:


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > I have been fighting a short barred, under powered, P.O.S. chainsaw for years. I thought I was doing fine, until I joined this bunch of wood chewin' junkies. Today, I found myself at the checkout counter with one of these: Stihl Farm Boss MS 290 w/20" bar.
> ...



Okay. I'm sorry it doesn't come with your approval. I don't make my living with a chainsaw. For my needs, I'm happy with this cheaply made, antiquated, overheavy POS.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2012)

I should probably explain that ST comes from a forum where they are brutal to each other. And sometimes brutally honest as in this case. Not making excuses for him he's just giving his brutally honest opinion. It's not personal but I can understand you thinking it is based on the higher level of civility we treat each other with. 

Your reply was perfect and I don't share his opinion but he's a chainsaw purist. :wacko1:


----------



## davidgiul (May 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > I have been fighting a short barred, under powered, P.O.S. chainsaw for years. I thought I was doing fine, until I joined this bunch of wood chewin' junkies. Today, I found myself at the checkout counter with one of these: Stihl Farm Boss MS 290 w/20" bar.
> ...



Just out of curiousity, what might some of those saws be? I am pretty(OK very) ignorant when it comes to terminology for example, what is POS?


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 31, 2012)

POS = Piece of Sh!t

*Kevin Wrote:*
*"I should probably explain that ST comes from a forum where they are brutal to each other. And sometimes brutally honest as in this case. Not making excuses for him he's just giving his brutally honest opinion. It's not personal but I can understand you thinking it is based on the higher level of civility we treat each other with. 

Your reply was perfect and I don't share his opinion but he's a chainsaw purist."*

Thanks, Kevin. I have to admit, it started as a not so civilized reply. I edited it 3 times before I hit the post button....


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2012)

I think it is more likely he will come up to our standards of conduct if we do not lower ours to that of the forum he is used to let's give him a chance. Plus he's European but not British so they are pretty frank with each other up therer in that icy hell. 

You made the right call.


----------



## davidgiul (May 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I think it is more likely he will come up to our standards of conduct if we do not lower ours to that of the forum he is used to let's give him a chance. Plus he's European but not British so they are pretty frank with each other up therer in that icy hell.
> 
> You made the right call.



I guess that is where the oxymoronic expression, "cold as hell" comes from". :davidguil: On another note, Dane, thanks for the definition of POS. Oh my freakin eyes


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Just out of curiousity, what might some of those saws be? I am pretty(OK very) ignorant when it comes to terminology for example, what is POS?



There aren't too many alternatives among the consumer class saws, but the Husky 460 Rancher is a much better saw in the same basic class, the MS291 likely is better too, at least in some areas. A more exiting alternative is the 50cc pro class saws, or the lower priced magnesium cased saws in the 60cc class, like the Husky 359 or Efco 156. 

Price differences on saws aren't much money, divided on the years the saws can be expected to last, provided adequate maintenance.


----------



## davidgiul (May 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiousity, what might some of those saws be? I am pretty(OK very) ignorant when it comes to terminology for example, what is POS?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## TimR (May 31, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I have been fighting a short barred, under powered, P.O.S. chainsaw for years. I thought I was doing fine, until I joined this bunch of wood chewin' junkies. Today, I found myself at the checkout counter with one of these: Stihl Farm Boss MS 290 w/20" bar.
> 
> Since fly fishing didn't break me, I might as well try something else...:fool:


Good gosh man...first a lathe, now a chainsaw!!! You sure you didn't win the lottery!?? What's next, a 2 ton load of assorted burls showing up on your doorstep?
Nice saw by the way. Someday I'll have a Stihl too. I couldn't pass up a deal on a Efco 152 with 18" bar about 2 years ago at Northern Tool. They were clearing them out for $100, had two left. I hadn't heard of them, so just bought the one, went home and realized it's a well respected saw. Went back for other one, but it was gone. Been very happy with it. It's Italian made, and in a Ferrari red color!


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 31, 2012)

TimR said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > I have been fighting a short barred, under powered, P.O.S. chainsaw for years. I thought I was doing fine, until I joined this bunch of wood chewin' junkies. Today, I found myself at the checkout counter with one of these: Stihl Farm Boss MS 290 w/20" bar.
> ...



Hahaha! It was really the other way around, Tim. No lottery winning being done around here. I got the chainsaw a couple months ago in a fit of frustration. (those really make the wife happy) The lathe was with my tax return. I wish a 2 ton assortment of burls would show up on my doorstep! If that happens, I'll share 'em with ya.

Congrats on the Efco. I've never heard of them either. But, living in Popcornfarte' we're used to not hearing about Ferrari red chainsaws.


----------

